# Wash your hands!



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We had some decent rain on Saturday here in Cedar. On Sunday we decided to go out to eat lunch. As we were loading into the car my daughter says "ewww! Look at that worm"! A giant nightcrawler was squirming its way across the driveway. I surely would have squished it with the car, so naturally I reached down and grabbed the worm and tossed it over into the flower bed.

My wife gasped. Gross! 
She then reached into her purse for the hand sanitizer and said "here, use this".

I looked at her like she was nuts. Which she was. I didn't need any hand sanitizer! I asked her "do you realize how many days I've spent out fishing, pinching worms in half and threading them on a hook, handling fish, dipping my hands in river water to rinse -- and then on the ride home sharing a bag of chips and never thinking twice about it"? I wasn't going to put that damned hand sanitizer on my hands!

We proceeded to Golden Corral, where I ate steak, popcorn shrimp, pulled pork, bourbon chicken, rolls, carrot cake, and some banana pudding. It wasn't bad. I'm not sure that the GC will be a "go to" on our dining out list, but it was OK.

I did wonder while watching other people load their plates: did they wash their hands?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I use hand sanitizer after church and shaking a lot of hands but not after squishing worms in half for fishing.

My buddy and I were just talking yesterday about hand sanitizer and washing hands and I made the comment that most of my immune system was built up on the 10 second rule and all the outdoor stuff we do while snacking.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was working I used hand sanitizer religiously since I was working inside of peoples homes touching thinks like key boards and phones where they have been playing around while they were sick as dogs. 

But since I don't. I am a true outdoors man. I can clean a deer or elk and sit down next to it and eat a sandwich with bloody hands not to mention splitting a worm or other bait in half and then eating some chips. 

When people ask me why I don't wash my hands after doing these things I just them them that I am adding to my immunity by eating with dirty hands.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Wash your hands before and after going to the bathroom. The rest is media hype. ;-)


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Back in college I worked as a Pharmacy Technician in a Wal-Mart. I had all the Wally World nasties coming up to the counter coughing, sniffling, sneezing, and carrying on all over the place while asking me which Robitussin they should take for their ailments. In the four years I worked there I developed an iron clad immune system, I was exposed to everything & never got sick... fast forward a decade or more and now one of the kids comes home from school with the sniffles and the countdown starts to when I end up getting it.


Hand sanitizer could be the fall of western civilization... eliminating the normal flora of the human skin and slowly developing resistant types of the pathogenic ones... so says the microbiologist in me.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I like and use the sanitizing hand wipes quite a bit but I wonder it sanitzing gel will really kill "germs" through a very thick layer of "stuff". The wipes do a pretty good job of cleaning off the thick stuff.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wash my hands too much, I'm sure. I can't stand dirty hands.
My dad use to tell me and my brother that one of the reasons he took up fly fishing, and why we should follow, is his sandwiches always tasted better after fly fishing, as opposed to the ones that had worm or salmon egg goop on them.

Not into sharing the same pop or water bottle with anyone either. I remember the all day vomit episode my family had after someone shared food that had been contaminated somehow, probably double dipping. Yuck! Two bathrooms and buckets never saw so much action. Worst day of my life. Yuck.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I'm a manager for a financial institution. You haven't seen nasty until a stripper brings in her weekend haul of sweaty sticky $1 bills. _/O


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JC HUNTER said:


> I'm a manager for a financial institution. You haven't seen nasty until a stripper brings in her weekend haul of sweaty sticky $1 bills. _/O


Hey! could you give me a few of my Washingtons back next time she comes in? :grin:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Wash your hands before and after going to the bathroom. The rest is media hype. ;-)


I always washed my hands before going to the bathroom when I worked as an auto mechanic.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

From the title, I thought this was a thread about washing your hands BEFORE fishing so the bait/lure doesn't smell or taste "human" which is what I do. In fact, I always use Scentkiller and lake/stream water and moss or a water weed or two. But, once I've touched a fish, my hands stay fishy until I get home. I may use a napkin to hold my food while fishing, but I would certainly never use sanitizer. That stuff stinks!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

If nothing else the gel hand sanitizer can be used as fire starter in a pinch.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

And, fire starter can be used as hand sanitizer in a pinch too!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> And, fire starter can be used as hand sanitizer in a pinch too!


Ya, but that gas smell kind of makes the food taste a little different.:mrgreen:


----------

